# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech update Box III V0.1.1.1570 -Clip V0.0.9.64

## mohamed73

*Martech update Box III V0.1.1.1570 -Clip V0.0.9.64*   *Latest Update :*  * 
- 22DC710/65B by Philips  - general calculator
- Opel, CD 40 Opera, 24C32 by Grundig 
- Honda, DEH-M6227ZH, 39101-S5S-B510-M1, 93C46 (Reverse) by Pioneer 
- Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 330 732, BM2T-18K931-BA by Blaupunkt 
- KDC-DNX5260BT, Y39-6122-71, 24C64 by Kenwood 
- Honda, MF721R0, 39101-S5S-B510-M1, 24C02 by Alpine 
- VW, RCD 300, 7 643 222 360, 1K0 035 186J, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Traffic Pro, BE-4720 by Becker*  
How to update Box III?  Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update Clip?  Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

